# honda 350 rancher tire help



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Well one of my buddies has a 350 rancher with an f0-4, clutch kit, bored 50 over, 2 inch lift, snorkel, exhaust snorkel, and uni air filter.. He is trying to get some new tires and he found someone that wants to trade him some all 4 27x12x12 backs he is worried about pulling them, what can he do to it that is cheap, and easy to do, because we got a ride coming up march 12 and he has to have it done by then.. he has 27 skinny wide mudzillas now, are the backs a lot heavier or about the same? Thanks guys


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

He should be ok, only thing he can do to help pull is reclutch or gear reduction


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

well he just put the clutch kit in, so i guess all he can do is gr, or a jet kit..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jet kit has nothing to do with it, only options are change clutch setup or gear reduction, those tires are close in weight so if he is doin good with the mudzillas then he should be alright with backs as long as he stays out of the thick stuff, backs 12 wide weigh 32lbs, mudzillas 12 wide weigh 38 skinniest weigh 27 according to the tire weight chart, so like I said gear reduction is best bet, not sure how much it cost


----------

